# VERY COOL cat scratching posts!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/hauspanther?section_id=6994577


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Merry, if you really like the Hauspanther stuff, you can subscribe to their e-mail advert. I get about 2-3 e-mails a week from them with their ideas. Plus they have a giveaway, weekly I think. I won it once.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

What did you win???


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This book, which is very cool. I gave it to a "crafty" friend of mine.

Kitty Jones Kitty Crafts: Beautifully Designed Projects for a Cat-Friendly Home: Jen Curry: 9781935548218: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Will do! It would be fun to win something too!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Hauspanther showcases a lot of beautiful and creative cat products, although a lot of them tend to be quite pricey. But it can be a good resource to get different DIY ideas you can incorporate in your own home.


----------

